

NASA's Voyager spacecraft nears exit of solar system - cwan
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/breaking-news/nasas-voyager-spacecraft-nears-exit-of-solar-system/story-fn3dxity-1225971341350

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003511> \- universetoday.com - 29
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003546> \- bbc.co.uk - 6 comments

